# Renaming the Rand



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

After browsing international websites I have come to the conclusion that the once mighty Rand is indeed worth nothing

So in line with this unfortunate truth, and the current trend in SA to blame everything the white man has done, I will be writing a petition to the powers that be to consider changing the Rand to something that reflects it's true economic standing.

We, the people, demand that the wording "Rand" be changed as it symbolizes colonialism, racism, capitalism and white supremacy. Jan van Riebeeck will stop controlling the people of South Africa when the "Rand" has been renamed "WorthShit"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

